# Books on tracking



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the best schutzhund tracking books are?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Larry Krohn said:


> Can anyone tell me what the best schutzhund tracking books are?


http://www.amazon.com/TRAINING-THE-..._UL160_SR105,160_&refRID=176N8C9PM64FYXK4VJAG


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TRAINING-THE-..._UL160_SR105,160_&refRID=176N8C9PM64FYXK4VJAG


Thanks Geoff


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Larry Krohn said:


> Thanks Geoff


No problem, it is an older book but the foundations are there for you to get rolling. Many of my IPO friends go back to this book as a reference point.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joanne-Flemming-Plumb has IMHO some of the best sport tracking DVDs out there.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Joanne-Flemming-Plumb has IMHO some of the best sport tracking DVDs out there.


Yes she does, a few of my training friends train with her on a regular basis. Actually one of them her young dog was just involved in filming another production with Ms Plumb. Her club dogs always do well in the tracking portion. I most likely will be seeing them this weekend and I'll ask what they recommend for you Larry.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Joanne-Flemming-Plumb has IMHO some of the best sport tracking DVDs out there.


Thanks Bob, just ordered it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Set of two? 

I believe that's how they are broken down now.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Set of two?
> 
> I believe that's how they are broken down now.


Just part one Bob. Then I will get part two. I get kind of obsessive when I start something. I saw some of the biggest names in IPO fail on the send away at the Malinois Nationals. Guess what, my dog now eats only on a send away lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Larry Krohn said:


> Just part one Bob. Then I will get part two. I get kind of obsessive when I start something. I saw some of the biggest names in IPO fail on the send away at the Malinois Nationals. Guess what, my dog now eats only on a send away lol


Biggest mistake in the send out, again IMHO, is putting the down and the send out together to quickly and to often. 

I want the down AND the send out solid on their own before I put them together. 

Random downs at any time during training will tighten it up.

I may down the dog 1-3 times out of ten RANDOMLY on a send out. That includes the week before I go on the trial field

That keeps them from slowing down, looking back, etc in anticipation of the down coming.

I let the dog consistently see me placing the reward in the same spot until he starts looking in that area when we are setting up for that exercise.

You don't move the reward but YOU move further away from it to eventually get distance.

Get that solid and then start moving the reward around to different areas and start closer up till the dog learns it's whatever direction you set up in and it know to run till it gets to the reward OR it's given the "down" command..........randomly! :wink:

To many practice in one area only and that's another reason for failure. The dog only understands the send out as a situational thing. If it's not in that spot as on the training field it's lost.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Biggest mistake in the send out, again IMHO, is putting the down and the send out together to quickly and to often.
> 
> I want the down AND the send out solid on their own before I put them together.
> 
> ...


I agree. Luca has a very solid down in any situation but I am still not using it during the send out yet. I just want it to be very fast and for him to understand that command inside and out before I start incorporating the down with it


I figured you'd understand that. :grin:


----------



## Awoonor Renner (Oct 1, 2010)

Larry Krohn said:


> Can anyone tell me what the best schutzhund tracking books are?


Try this book in my day this one of the books that I would be cast away on a desert island with . Not sure if it i s still in print. Top Working Dogs, A Training Manual. Dr. Dietmar Schellenberg. A must read. When you want to know more on reading let me know. [email protected]. Regards.](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Awoonor,

Pleas post a bit about yourself, your dogs and your goals in the Member Bio's section 

Here http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

It's a WDF requirement


Thanks 

WDF Moderators


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Larry,

Ivan Balabanov has three really good tracking videos. His website is www.trainperview.com

This particular book has a couple good ideas. http://www.dogtrackingtraining.com/

IMHO, videos and books are not complete systems by any means from start to finish. For example, the tracking book I suggest has some valuable information when it comes to starting articles on the track and making them really hunt for articles during the track but that's about it for top sport tracking instruction. In addition to these resources I provided I would also advise to go seek someone out who has high level experience in tracking if you really want your dog to excel in this phase. But, that's the same advice for high level obedience and protection training too. There are big holes in solely relying on videos and books that will cost you valuable time and frustration that will bite you in the butt down the road as you will have to undo and reteach stuff because mportant information is not provided. Tracking requires just as much deep thought and detail as the other two phases in IPO. Most handers don't realize it. - Greg


----------

